# IBS-M/Starting Cymbalta-side effects feedback



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have IBS-M and am starting 30 mg of Cymbalta today. Any feedback on the side effects? I've heard mixed things about it. I'm worried I'm going to gain weight and that my sex drive is going to completely go away. I'm not a huge drinker but do enjoy the occasional glass of wine; I'm worried about interactions/side effects of that as well. I've also heard that Cymbalta can completely get rid of people's symptoms to where they don't have to avoid trigger foods.

Had a bad experience with my new gastro yesterday and am switching to a new one at the same practice (large university hospital). He didn't read my chart AT ALL and asked me if I had had my gallbladder out (HELLO! That information is on the 1st page of the paperwork I completed!). He also told me that I was taking my dicyclomine wrong (I was taking it according to the way my previous gastro told me to take it).

Any feedback is great! I just want to have an idea of what other people have been through. Thanks!

Danielle


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey Danielle, what's IBS-M? I have IBS-A and I just tried nortriptyline which is a tricyclic antidepressant and it has made me sicker than I was . Hopefully you see better results bc I have heard of people benefitting from antidepressant therapy. I'm really interested in hearing how Cymbalta works for you!


----------



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

Emily, I will let you know how the Cymbalta works. I wanted to start it over a weekend when I'm home consistently. IBS-M and IBS-A are the same, my new doc calls it IBS-M(ixed) (alternating diarrhea and constipation).


----------



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

Emily:

Good thing I started the Cymbalta over a weekend when I was home. I had such a bad reaction to it after 2 only doses that I ended up in the ER on Monday morning. Vomiting, excessive sweating, wheezing & shortness of breath (which is troublesome since I have asthma); really bad dizzy spells. I had three breathing treatments, some IV Benadryl, and some meds to help with the nausea and then went home and slept for 4 hours. May have to start a prednisone burst if I don't feel better today. Avoid Cymbalta if at all possible!


----------



## Emilyy (Feb 19, 2011)

Omg that is horrible!!!! What a terrible experience! I'm really sorry to hear that . Are you going to try something else or have you decided to stay away from antidepressants now?


----------



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

Going to stay away from Anti-depressants now. Going to trying the FOMAP diet and see if that helps. Drugs scare me now! My husband really didn't want me to try the Cymbalta, but I wanted to see if it worked. Should have listened to him.


----------



## Danielle80241 (Jul 30, 2013)

Feeling almost 100% better since stopping Cymbalta (although I woke up in a cold sweat last night and couldn't get back to sleep). The feeling better could be attributed to the Prednisone burst I'm on as a result of the Cymbalta debacle.

Managing my diet better and have really gotten back into my yoga practice (which always helps). Added a bit more Benefiber to my routine as well and that is helping a lot!


----------

